# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  На пределе.

## Nord

Нередко, когда человек оказывается на пределе - физических и психических возможностей. Обстоятельства загоняют в угол, в беспросветно темный угол, в котором, кажется, никто еще не бывал. Я сам бывал в таких углах - без сил и и даже без желания из них выбираться ...когда-нибудь я расскажу об этом. Но сегодня я начну тему с другой истории - Натальи Ковачевич.




Белград, 12 ноября. Автомобильная авария, ампутация ноги и суровый приговор врачей - забыть о профессиональном спорте. Однако сербская баскетболистка Наталья Ковачевич снова в игре.Это действительно казалось невозможным. Однако один из сильнейших баскетбольных клубов Сербии «Црвена Звезда» поверил в девушку и предложил ей контракт. Девиз Натальи Ковачевич - что нас не убивает, делает сильнее. Лишившись ноги в результате автомобильной аварии, баскетболистка нашла в себе силы вновь выйти на паркет, передает спортивный обозреватель «МИР 24» Дмитрий Калугин. Удивительное возвращение Натальи в баскетбол. В это трудно поверить, но у 21-летней девушки на левой ноге ниже колена - протез. Матч чемпионата Сербии. Ковачевич в стартовом составе «Црвены Звезды». В этой игре Наталья набрала пять очков, и ее новый клуб победил. Пока на руках у баскетболистки пробный контракт на два месяца. Однако руководство белградской команды готово продлить соглашение, если, конечно, этого захочет сама Ковачевич. «Я очень взволнована. Два года я пропустила из-за травмы, и мне просто не верится, что я снова играю в баскетбол», - сказала сербская баскетболистка.Начала Наталья Ковачевич свой путь в профессиональном баскетболе в венгерском клубе «Дьор». Контракт был подписан в июне 2013 года. Однако всего через пару месяцев произошла та самая страшная авария. Команда ехала на матч чемпионата Венгрии. В результате лобового столкновения автобус свалился в кювет. Погибли два человека. Еще 15 получили травмы различной степени тяжести. Ковачевич спустя месяц пришлось ампутировать левую ногу ниже колена. Однако даже такое тяжелое увечье не стало преградой для девушки. Она решилась на операцию по установке протеза, чтобы вернуться в баскетбол. Еще находясь на лечении в больнице, Наталья организовала фонд в поддержку молодых спортсменов. Позже занялась собственным образованием и получила диплом специалиста по философии. Кроме того, Ковачевич поборола свои страхи и получила водительские права. Пример Натальи Ковачевич в очередной раз доказывает, что сила воли человека сильнее силы обстоятельств. © "МИР24" интернет-портал ("MIR24.TV")

----------


## Traumerei

И ради чего...?

P. S. Nord, я невероятно рада, что Вы снова здесь.

----------


## Aare

Патрон, спорт как раз приносит "духовное развитие" (что это вообще такое?). И профессиональный спорт - это не с мячиком играть, а испытание для твоего тела и человеческой природы вообще. А девушка не обезьянка, а человек, если ты не заметил. И она молодец, что не села кислым говном, как обитатели этого форума, а продолжила заниматься тем, что любит

----------


## brusnika

> Не уважаю профессиональный спорт.................


 Как будто кому-то важно, что  уважает, а что не уважает    диванник  колхозного масштаба.
Девушка -молодец, вызывает чувства уважения у некоторых  людей, и чувства зависти - у других, ты же - ни у кого ничего не вызываешь, порешь  бессмысленную  фигню( которую даже уже никто не читает ) вкупе со злобой, узколобый, ограниченный тролль ..Жаль тебя.

----------


## Traumerei

Удивительно, но я с Патроном соглашусь. Есть более приятные и производительные способы саморазрушения, чем спорт.

----------


## Aare

Дело не в спорте даже. Хотя и в нем тоже. Конечно ленивым вялым озлобленным на мир социоапатам не понять, в чем может быть его прелесть. А в том, что она не стала кислым унылым овощем с поломанной жизнью. Она любит жить и борется за свое место в этом мире. Это то и приятно. 
Патрон, ну не занимайся словоблудием про обезьяну. Ты же знаешь, что это слово может нести негативную окраску. И именно поэтому ты его здесь и применил, чтобы обесценить ценность её поступка. Если нет, то можно отныне на постоянной основе называть тебя обезьяной?

----------


## ilya23

> Разумеется, я же - примат. Меня нельзя обидеть, называя вещи своими именами.


 Ну тогда быстро пошел делать то ,на что мы не можем решится толстое троллище.

----------


## Aare

А ты не думаешь, что уважать всех людей вообще, а в частности тех, кто прошел через большие трудности - это уже что-то альтруистическое?
Кстати может и созидательное. Потому как если все будут друг друга взаимно уважать, общество станет заметно лучше

----------


## Aare

Патрон
Почему это невозможно уважать всех? Абсолютно голословное утверждение. Степень уважения к разным людям конечно может разниться. Но вот почему нельзя проявлять хотя бы его минимум к ничего не сделавшим тебе людям?
Что до той девушки, то у нее были огромные сложности, но она их преодолевала, при этом созидая себя. При этом никому ничего плохого не сделала. Так за что её не уважать? В твоих категориях, её даже дополнительно уважать вроде надо.
Кроме того, практически у каждой профессии есть своя социальная функция. У спортсменов она тоже есть. Па каждый, кто выполняет какую-то социальную функцию уже немного созидатель, разве нет?

----------


## Aare

Патрон. Так она не продает героин детям. Она просто делает то, что ей нравится и никому не вредит. За что её не уважать?

----------


## Aare

Ну а как например на счёт того, что спортсмены волевые и целеустремленные люди? Не считаешь такие качества положительными?

----------


## Aare

Так общество, в котором комфортнее жить, в первую очередь психологически - это разве не прогресс, не созидание?

----------


## Nord

Тема вовсе не о спорте или спортсменах, точно так же как эта девушка потеряла ногу, так же точно люди теряют работу, дома, любимых людей и т.д., причем теряют не излишки, а то, что составляет опору в их жизни. Когда такое случается - кажется, что жизнь окончена, ибо невозможна без утерянного.

Но это можно преодолеть. И чтобы не быть голословным - я привел частный пример этого.

Сегодня я расскажу еще одну историю еще одного спортсмена, хотя она не про спорт. И даже не про спортсмена - она про человека на пределе.



– Джек, мне нужен еще один бой, – произнес Билли Миске, отряхивая с себя первый снег, только что выпавший в Миннеаполисе. – С Биллом Бреннаном.

Меньше всего Билли, худой, бледный, со впалыми щеками походил сейчас на боксера. Он всегда казался несколько угловатым, но к осени 1923-го в его теле остались одни только углы: прямые, острые, какие угодно. Пожалуй, в некоторых штатах его бы не пустили не то что драться, но и смотреть бокс, переживая за его здоровье.

– Боже мой, Билли. Бреннан убьет тебя, – ответил Джек. – Он избивал Демпси двенадцать раундов, пока не налетел на его апперкот. Я не хочу, чтобы твоя смерть была на моей совести.

– Джек, – устало возразил Билли. – Давай посмотрим правде в глаза. Я умираю. Что бы Бреннан со мной не сделал, хуже мне уже не будет. Все, что я хочу – чтобы у моей жены и детей было настоящее, веселое Рождество. Ты знаешь, что я разорен. Ты знаешь о неоплаченных медицинских счетах. Мы продали почти всю мебель. Просто организуй бой до Рождества.

Джек спорил до хрипоты, предлагал деньги в долг, но Миске упрямился. Ему был нужен бой. В конце концов Джек Редди сдался, потому что знал, что нет людей более упорных, чем Билли Миске. Он организовал ему бой с Бреннаном 7 ноября.

Репортер «Миннеаполис Трибьюн» Джордж Бартон, слышавший о болезни Миске, пришел в ярость и грозился написать памфлет о жадности Джека Редди. Но если о боксе Бартон знал все, то о Билли – далеко не все. Миске приехал к прославленному журналисту (бывшему боксеру, будущему комиссионеру и лучшему рефери своего времени) и рассказал свою историю с самого начала.

В 1918 году он пожаловался врачу на боль в спине. После анализов доктор Сивертсен сообщил мрачную новость: у молодого и перспективного боксера обнаружилась болезнь Брайта (хронический нефрит). «Если завяжешь с боксом, то проживешь еще пять лет», – добавил доктор. Он не знал, что Билли не мог завязать. На первые гонорары он организовал автомобильный бизнес, прогорел на нем (в том числе потому, что верил многочисленным приятелям на слово) и теперь был должен 100 тысяч. Он ничего не сказал жене и продолжил выступать. За пять лет Билли провел свыше 30 боев и даже выстоял два с половиной раунда против самого Джека Демпси. В итоге Джек отправил его в нокаут – единственный раз в карьере Билли – но это принесло ему 18 тысяч, до цента ушедших кредиторам.

Выигрывал Билли куда чаще, но болезнь шла за ним по пятам. В 1923 году, выплатив последние долги, он понял, что больше не может драться. К осени он мог питаться только вареной рыбой и куриным бульоном и еле стоял на ногах. Но ему нужно было это последнее Рождество. Силы у него, по его же словам, оставалось ровно на один бой.

Бартон согласился хранить секрет. Миске начал готовиться к бою – лежать в кровати целыми днями, копя силы. Билл Бреннан, завязший в темных делах, тоже не тратил силы в спортзале и вышел на бой с солидным пузом. А Миске, напротив, на ринге выглядел собой прежним: откуда-то вернулась скорость, из-за которой его прозвали «Молнией», да и кулаки били как надо. В третьем раунде хуком слева Миске отправил Бреннана в нокдаун, в четвертом ударом правой в челюсть нокаутировал. Получив свои несколько тысяч, он поспешил домой.

Он заново обставил дом мебелью. Он сходил в последний раз поохотиться на уток. А через месяц, ближе к Рождеству, занялся самым главным. Маленькой Донне достались куклы и плюшевый мишка, мальчикам – велосипеды, Мэри – пианино, на котором она могла бы аккомпанировать своему бархатному контральто. Он отослал чек родителям, заказал лучшие продукты и положил остатки гонорара на счет жены. Пока Мэри украшала елку, Билли оставался в своей комнате, скрывая от нее боль, которая становилась все сильнее.

«Это самая красивая елка на свете», – произнес он, когда наконец спустился к обеду. Они пили, и резали рождественского гуся, и пели песни, и разворачивали подарки, и все были счастливы, пусть даже Билли почти не мог есть и лишь хвалил кулинарные способности Мэри. Это было лучшее Рождество в заснеженном Миннеаполисе, и лучшее Рождество в семье Миске.

Правду о своей болезни Билли рассказал жене лишь наутро. Ему пришлось позвонить Джеку Редди: «Ради всего святого, Джек, приезжай и забери меня. Я умираю». Шесть дней спустя, хмурым январским новогодним утром, он скончался в больнице, успев сделать в своей жизни самое важное. И когда Билли-младший через десять лет во времена Великой Депрессии пытался найти свой путь в жизни, то тоже решил стать боксером, как его отец. Может, именно потому, что знал – как бы тебе не было плохо, если ты умеешь нанести решающий удар, то всегда, всегда можешь провести еще один бой и увидеть свою семью самой счастливой на свете.

----------


## Aare

Патрон, а чем же по-твоему должен заниматься человек?

----------


## Aare

Ну вот спорт оказался в твоем понимании недостойной профессией. А какие еще профессии недостойный, а какие достойные?

----------


## Rex_Nemorensis

Куда созидательней сидеть тут, правда?

----------


## Nord

Еще одна история. Про сложности. И про то, что иногда, когда тебе что-то говорят - это не просто слова.

Маленький бар без названия, для своих. Время - ноябрь.
Подвал, никакой вывески, кнопка вызова домофона.
-Свои, - машу в камеру.
Дверь открывается, обнимаю бармена.
-Два "боярских"? - спрашивает он.
-Четыре, - улыбаюсь.
На улице не так уж и поздно, но мы с Лизой довольно подпитые.
Решили погулять по городу, замёрзли, купили бехеровки и по глоточку за два часа уговорили всю бутылку. 
В баре пусто, будний день, все нормальные люди только возвращаются с работы.
Выпиваем, опять выпиваем. Лиза злая, я не сержусь, я привыкшая.

-Что случилось? - спрашивает бармен, глядя на неё.
-Всё плохо, - коротко бросает она. В глазах тоска.
Лизка отворачивается, показывая, что не настроена общаться.
-Катюша, ты как? - спрашивает он меня.
-В порядке, - улыбаюсь.
Мы тыщу лет знакомы. И у нас такая дружба, которую не обозначают словами, но понятно, что она есть.

-Ещё шотик? - спрашивает он меня через полчаса.
-Угу, - киваю, - Лиз, ты как?
-Водки хочу, - поворачивается она.
В руках телефон, на глазах слезы.
-Лиз, ну ты чего? - подлезаю я.
Она дает мне в руки телефон, и я читаю последнее сообщение.
"Лизочка, приезжай, пожалуйста, он выкинул в окно мои розы, я так больше не могу".
Отправитель Мама.

Я закрываю глаза. Мне нечего сказать. Я всё знаю. Я слышала эти истории уже миллион раз.
-Водки, Вась, - говорю я. 
Вася молча наливает три стопки - мне, Лизке и себе.
Лизка выпивает, закуривает и начинает натурально рыдать, положив голову на руки. Я обнимаю её одной рукой.
-Что с ней? - спрашивает Вася.
-Маму жалко.
-А что случилось?

Я как-то писала, что Лизкина мама вышла замуж "затридцать". Вышла из-за страха возраста, вышла за неудачника, который чем дальше, тем больше пил.
Она даже убедила себя тогда в том, что есть любовь.
Жизнь сахаром была не долго. Зарабатывал он мало, иногда поднимал руку, и всё говорил жене о том, какая она недалёкая дура.
Мама тянула на себе семью, и когда Лизке было восемь, решила развестись, но… пожалела ребёнка. У ребёнка должна быть семья.

Ну а дальше - как у всех - как-то жили. Папа всё так же валялся у телика с пивом, мама пахала на одной работе, потом на второй. Лизка росла.
Наблюдала сцены из семейной жизни, видела, как папа орёт на маму, как мама плачет в Лизкиной комнате. 
Смотрела на то, как папа уезжает на праздники, приходя домой натыкалась на битую посуду и фингал под глазом у мамы. 
Папа кричал, когда мама кипятила в ведре тряпки (кому за 30 - помнят прекрасное время, когда прокладки найти было невозможно). Папа орал, что суп недосолен или пересолен, что мясо недожарено, а плита грязная.
Папа поливал грязью мамины наряды и маминых подруг.
Мама продолжала жить с папой. А подросток-Лиза не хотела вечерами возвращаться домой.

Один раз папа сломал маме нос, пришлось ехать в больничку, но, понятное дело, заявление мама писать не стала. Сор из избы не выносят.
Когда Лизке исполнилось восемнадцать, она изучала газеты по недвижимости, уговаривая маму разменять их двушку и разъехаться с папой. Мама, плача в её комнате, соглашалась и кивала. 
Но дальше разговоров дело не шло. 
Потом раны заживали, мама махала рукой и говорила, что папа, вроде бы, стал добрее, проживём уж как-то. И разговор про размен квартиры уходил в небытие.

Лиза поступила в универ. Но вместо того, чтобы учиться, тусовалась в сомнительных компаниях, лишь бы только не идти домой и не видеть всего этого. Потом она совсем сбежала из дома и бросила институт, чтобы работать и снимать отдельную квартиру. 
А в скором времени решила, что надо вытаскивать маму. И понимая, что нельзя честно заработать деньги на новую квартиру, стала проституткой. 
Поработала в Питере, потом махнула на Кипр, потом куда-то ещё.
Но почему-то вышло всё совсем не так, как она хотела.
Деньги кончались быстро, мама уходила на второй план - наркотики, шмотки, бухло, иногда - красивая жизнь. Деньги не держались, и в какой-то момент Лизка поняла, что никогда не купит квартиру для мамы.
"Не смогла я", - говорила мне несколько лет назад пьяная Лиза.

Сейчас Лизиной маме хорошо за шестьдесят, и мама больна. 
Ноги не те, давление скачет, сил больше нет. 
И как-то понятно уже, что сейчас слишком поздно для того, чтобы родителям разъезжаться.
Папа тоже стар и достаточно слаб, мама ухаживает за ним, а он за ней. Он меньше кричит и уже совсем не бьёт, стал гораздо терпимее.

Так говорит Лизе мама, потому что сама Лиза папу видеть давно уже не хочет.
Но иногда, когда Лиза звонит маме, мама сквозь слезы рассказывает, что папа в очередной раз выкинул какую-то херню.

Лизина мама больше не может себе готовить. Готовит в доме папа. 
Врач запретил маме жирную пищу. Папа об этом знает, но даже в варёную гречку кидает огромный кусок сливочного масла. И мама покорно ест.
Лиза звонит папе с криками: "Я тебя умоляю, ты можешь не добавлять во всё подряд масло?! Ты можешь не жарить котлеты, а хотя бы запекать их в духовке? Ты можешь заменить жареную картошку на тушёную капусту?" 
Папа отвечает, что так вкуснее. И кладёт трубку.

Лиза могла бы забрать маму к себе, но мама не едет. Потому что не хочет лезть в Лизину жизнь, и не хочет оставлять старого папу одного.

* * * * *
Лиза даёт мне в руки телефон, и я читаю последнее сообщение.
"Лизочка, приезжай, пожалуйста, он выкинул в окно мои розы, я так больше не могу".
Отправитель Мама.

Я закрываю глаза. Мне нечего сказать. Я всё знаю. Я слышала эти истории уже миллион раз.
Лиза плачет.
Я выпиваю.
Лиза любит маму. Очень сильно любит. И Лиза маму жалеет.
И эта жалость - она разъедает Лизу изнутри. Уже много лет. Потому что Лизка понимает, что спасти маму когда-то она не смогла, а сейчас уже поздно.
И мама до конца жизни будет жизнь в постоянном стрессе, и Лизин отец будет е*ать ей мозги до конца жизни. Мама - жертва. 

Вася выпивает рюмку водки, потом вторую, и выходит из-за барной стойки.
Он садится рядом с Лизкой и говорит долго-долго. Он говорит что-то вроде:
-Я понимаю, что ты любишь маму, я понимаю, что ты её жалеешь. 
Я знаю, что тебе больно. Но, поверь мне, эта боль не стоит твоей жизни. Ты должна прекратить её жалеть. Ты должна перестать страдать из-за того, что страдает она. Потому что ты - дочь, а это - её жизнь. Та жизнь, которую она выбрала сама для себя.

Это сейчас она старая и слабая, это сейчас она не может уже что-то изменить, но ведь для того, чтобы всё это поменять, у неё была целая жизнь, понимаешь? 
Она была молодой. Она когда-то была сильной, ты сама говоришь, пахала на двух работах. 
Она САМА выбрала этого человека. И она САМА осталась с ним. Она МОГЛА от него уйти, но не ушла. Могла уйти до тебя, могла уйти после того, как ты родилась. Она могла уйти от него, когда тебе было 8-10-15 лет. Но она САМА не ушла. И ты не имеешь права нести этот крест, это не твой крест! Это не твой выбор! Это не твоя ошибка!
Не живи этим! Не думай об этом постоянно. Не реагируй так на все эти смски. Они же постоянны, да?

-Да… - отвечает растерявшаяся Лиза.
-Никогда, слышишь, никогда нельзя перекладывать на себя ответственность за решения своих родителей. Они свою жизнь уже прожили.
Утешать, помогать, любить, уважать - да, но ставить их жизнь во главу угла - никогда! Жалость - деструктивное чувство. От того, что ты сейчас здесь рыдаешь - мама счастливее не станет, а папа не перестанет вести себя так. Абстрагируйся, отойди, посмотри со стороны, пройди мимо...
В своей жизни они сами сделали свой выбор, и сами делали свои ошибки. Не тебе за них отвечать. 

А я смотрела на него и понимала, что никогда не видела его таким.

----------


## Nord

* * * * * 
Вася закрыл бар изнутри. Лизку мы уложили спать на диванчике в соседнем зале.
Мы с ним молча пили водку.
Он вдруг сказал:
-Ты знаешь, что я в дурке лежал?
-Нет, - удивилась я.
-Год почти. 
-Боже, когда?
-Мне 15 было.
-Что случилось?
-Мой отец был сутенёром.

-Ты знал об этом? - я удивилась очень сильно.
-Конечно, он никогда этого и не скрывал. Я маленький был, у нас комната была в коммуналке. Потом он выкупил вторую, через год третью. Это всё в 90-е было. В итоге вся квартира стала нашей. И у нас девочки жили…
-Какие девочки? - глупо уточнила я.
-Такие, как ты, - спокойно ответил он.

Я даже протрезвела. И внимательно посмотрела на него.
-Кать, я знаю, что ты проститутка.
-Откуда?
-Я девять лет с путанами жил.
-Оооок, - согласилась я, - продолжай.
Бл*ть, что тут скажешь...
-Ну так вот, девочки приезжали молоденькие, из регионов, на заработки, жили все у нас. Спали, ели, трусы в ванной сушили. Девки менялись, уезжали, приезжали...
-А как же мама?
-Ну а что мама? Мама знала, сделать ничего не могла. Или не хотела. Для нас это нормально было, вот такая вот у отца работа.
-О*уеть…
-Ну да, возможно, - Вася был спокоен.

Он разлили последнюю водку из бутылки и мы чокнулись.
-Они все разные были. Одни приезжали, другие уезжали. Я, маленький, подсматривал, как папа их драл.
-Бог мой, прямо в вашей квартире?!
-Ну да, чё далеко ходить?
-А мама знала?
-Знала, - усмехнулся он, - ну, то есть, наверняка знала. 
Я помотала головой. Хрень какая-то. 
-Зачем они у вас жили?
-Так дешевле было, видимо, я не знаю, я не задумывался. Передержка бл*дей.
-И мама ничего не говорила?
-Кать, я просто не помню, веришь. Может и говорила. Но он сильный был, страшный человек. А она… красивая такая, слабая, женственная.
Вася достал мобильник и показал мне фотку мамы. 
-Красивая, - согласилась я.

-Знаешь, Катя, а он её бил всё время. А я ничего не делал. Я боялся, боялся пойти против него. Однажды случай был, они поругались страшно, и папа подошёл ко мне, дал денег и сказал, чтобы я сходил за соком. И я обул кроссовки и пошёл. И чувствовал, что сейчас что-то будет. Но всё равно вышел за дверь. Но не ушёл, а стоял у двери и прислушивался. И он начал орать, а потом она заорала. А я стоял и плакал от бессилия, что не могу ничего сделать.
-Сколько тебе было?
-Двенадцать лет.
-Маленький ещё…
-Ну да, наверное, - Вася закурил, - и я пошёл за соком. Купил три вида - апельсиновый, вишнёвый и томатный. Я помню, понимаешь, помню, какие соки я купил тогда. И пришёл домой. 
Открываю дверь, а коридор большоооой, и в конце коридора стоит велосипед. А рядом с велосипедом сидит мама. В крови. И лицо - кровавое месиво. Понимаешь? Моя красивая мама сидит на полу. И не плачет.

Из кухни выходит отец и говорит - иди к себе. И я ставлю соки на пол в коридоре и иду к себе. И ложусь в кровать. И долго лежу, так и не уснул. Боялся выйти из комнаты.
А через год папа оплатил маме пластическую операцию, денег-то много было, а жена должна быть красивой. Ну она стала снова красивой, но уже другой немного. Лицо поменялось.
Я тогда сказал маме: "Мама, давай убежим!" А она, представляешь, сказала: "Я не могу, я его люблю, он мой муж…".

Вася замолчал. Я положила свою руку на его.
-А дальше что? Что сейчас? 
-А ничего, - сказал он, - сейчас ничего
-Она ушла от него?! - я ждала, я так ждала, что он скажет "да". Потому что Вася видел свою маму, видел то, как отец над ней измывался. Вася всё понимал. И сейчас, меньше часа назад, он всё так правильно, так грамотно сказал Лизе.
-Нет, - усмехнулся он, - отец её убил.

----------


## Pechalka

> На пределе.


 На патроне.

----------


## Nord

Про патроны и пределы.

Николай Владимирович Сиротинин (7 марта 1921, Орёл — 17 июля 1941, Кричев, Белорусская ССР) — старший сержант артиллерии.

Под натиском 4-й танковой дивизии Хайнца Гудериана, которой командовал фон Лангерман, части 13-й армии отступали, а вместе с ними и полк Сиротинина. 17 июля 1941 года командир батареи принял решение оставить у моста через реку Добрость на 476-м километре шоссе Москва — Варшава одно орудие с расчётом из двух человек и боекомплектом в 60 снарядов прикрывать отступление с задачей задержать танковую колонну. Одним из номеров расчёта стал сам комбат; вторым добровольно вызвался Николай Сиротинин.

Орудие было замаскировано на холме в густой ржи; позиция позволяла хорошо просматривать шоссе и мост. Когда на рассвете показалась колонна немецкой бронетехники, Николай первым выстрелом подбил вышедший на мост головной танк, а вторым — замыкающий колонну бронетранспортёр, тем самым создав пробку на дороге. 

Командир батареи получил ранение и, поскольку боевая задача была выполнена, отошёл в сторону советских позиций. Однако Сиротинин отказался отступать, поскольку при пушке по-прежнему оставалось значительное количество неизрасходованных снарядов.

Немцы предприняли попытку расчистить затор, стащив подбитый танк с моста двумя другими танками, но и они были подбиты. Бронемашина, попытавшаяся преодолеть реку вброд, увязла в болотистом берегу, где была уничтожена. Немцам долго не удавалось определить местоположение хорошо замаскированного орудия; они считали, что бой с ними ведёт целая батарея. Бой продолжался два с половиной часа, за это время было уничтожено 11 танков, 6 бронемашин, 57 солдат и офицеров.

К моменту, когда позиция Николая была обнаружена, у него осталось всего три снаряда. На предложение сдаться Сиротинин ответил отказом и отстреливался из карабина до последнего.




> 17 июля 1941 года. Сокольничи, близ Кричева. Вечером хоронили неизвестного русского солдата. Он один стоял у пушки, долго расстреливал колонну танков и пехоту, так и погиб. Все удивлялись его храбрости… Оберст перед могилой говорил, что если бы все солдаты фюрера дрались, как этот русский, то завоевали бы весь мир. Три раза стреляли залпами из винтовок. Все-таки он русский, нужно ли такое преклонение?
> 
> — Из дневника обер-лейтенанта 4-й танковой дивизии Фридриха Хёнфельда.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*Патрон*, я вот какую тему хочу задвинуть. 
Профессиональные спортсмены являются частью огромной машины, которая производит контент. 
То есть, сидит какой-то мужик перед телевизором, пьёт пиво и смотрит спорт. Он же платит налоги, которые идут на развитие телевиденья, он же смотрит на рекламу, которая обильно развешена под трибунами, и за просмотр которой рекламодатель отваливает нехилые деньги, он просто потребляет этот контент. 

Тут есть разница в том, что куча людей имеют свои интересы - кто-то на редтьюбе смотрит на совокупляющихся людей, кто-то на канале "спорт" смотрит на ампутантку с мячиком. То есть контент потребляется. 
Далеко не весь контент адски полезен. Я бы больше радовался, если бы та девушка вела познавательную передачу для детей, но увы, она может в спорт. Что тут поделать. Тем не менее, именно её игра даёт рабочие места людям - а именно она является площадкой для рекламы, статусным человеком лица страны и имеет кучу других социально-полезных бонусов. 

Увы, 98 процентов делаются 2% людей, остальные лишь потребляют. Я был бы рад, если бы все пошли в науку, искусство, прочие плюшки, которые конструктивны и тем или иным способом улучшают качество нашей жизни, но увы. 
И спорт тут не самый бесполезный, хотя зачастую многие виды спорта не ведут к развитию личности и человек становится довольно пустым, но натренированным выполнять одно действие. Это не всегда есть разносторнние спортсмены, но увы, основная часть тех, кто выбирает профессиональный спорт, выбирает только его, забивая на развитие собственного мозга.

----------


## Nord

Неизвестно, куда целились минометчики, но снаряды попали в детский приют в маленькой вьетнамской деревушке, которым заведовала группа миссионеров. Все миссионеры и один или два ребенка были сразу убиты, а еще несколько детей были ранены, в том числе одна восьмилетняя девочка.
Деревенские жители запросили медицинскую помощь из соседнего города, в котором была радиосвязь с американскими войсками. Наконец, приехали военный доктор и медсестра с комплектом медицинских инструментов. Они обнаружили, что положение девочки наиболее критическое. Если не принять немедленные меры, она умрет от шока или от потери крови. Для переливания крови им срочно требовался донор с той же группой, что и у девочки. Быстро проведя анализы, врач обнаружил, что ни один из американцев не подходит, однако нужная кровь есть у нескольких сирот, которые не были ранены. Врач говорил на вьетнамском вперемешку с английским, а медсестра немного изучала французский в институте. Изъясняясь на этой смеси языков, а также помогая себе жестами, они попытались объяснить напуганным малышам, что если они не возместят девочке потерю крови, она непременно умрет. Затем они спросили, кто хочет помочь ей и дать свою кровь. В ответ на эту просьбу дети широко открыли глаза и замолчали. Прошло несколько томительных мгновений, пока, наконец, маленькая дрожащая ручка поднялась вверх, быстро опустилась и снова поднялась.
- Спасибо, - сказала по-французски медсестра, - как тебя зовут? 
- Хань, - ответил мальчик.
Ханя быстро положили на кушетку, смазали руку спиртом и ввели в вену иглу. Во время этой процедуры Хань лежал, не двигаясь, и молчал. Но через секунду он друг сдавленно всхлипнул, быстро закрыв лицо свободной рукой.
- Тебе больно, Хань? - спросил доктор.
Хань покачал головой, однако через несколько секунд снова всхлипнул и снова попытался сдержать свой плач. Доктор еще раз спросил, не больно ли ему, но Хань отрицательно покачал головой.
Но вскоре редкие всхлипывания превратились в равномерный тихий плач. Мальчик крепко зажмурился и сунул кулак в рот, чтобы сдержать рыдания.
Врач забеспокоился. Что-то было не так. В этот момент на помощь подоспела медсестра-вьетнамка. Увидев страдания мальчика, она быстро спросила его о чем-то по-вьетнамски, выслушала его и сказала ему в ответ что-то успокаивающим тоном. В ту же секунду мальчик перестал плакать и вопросительно посмотрел на вьетнамку. Она кивнула ему, и выражение облегчения появилось на его лице.
Подняв глаза, медсестра тихо сказала американцам: "Он думал, что он умирает. Он не понял вас. Он подумал, что вы просили его отдать всю свою кровь, чтобы девочка могла жить".
- Но почему же тогда он согласился на это? - спросила американская медсестра. Вьетнамка повторила вопрос мальчику, и он просто сказал:
- Мы - друзья..

----------


## NEET

"Нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих."

----------


## Nord

Я лежала на кушетке в кабинете врача. Заметно округлившийся живот блестел от геля, и я чувствовала внутри себя биение второго сердечка. Благодаря УЗИ эта новая жизнь обрела очертания. Когда мне сказали, что будет мальчик, перед глазами пронеслась вся жизнь. Я осознала, какую ответственность несу за каждый сделанный мной выбор. И что однажды мне придётся многое ему объяснить. Поэтому я решила написать это письмо:

Сынок!

Я пишу это письмо несколько месяцев до того, как ты придёшь в этот мир. Если всё пойдёт по плану, ты родишься в середине декабря.

К тому времени, как ты сможешь прочесть это письмо, ты уже будешь достаточно взрослым, чтобы пользоваться интернетом, влюбляться в девочек и для того, чтобы выяснить, кто такая «Аврора Сноу».

Я представляю, как буду бояться этого момента. Я надеюсь только, что это письмо ты прочтёшь раньше, чем случайно наткнёшься на мои фотографии или видео в том виде, в котором сыновья никогда не должны видеть своих мам.

Но позволь мне объяснить, как это произошло.

Твоя мама выросла в очень, очень бедной семье. Несмотря на отличные оценки и прилежание, я тонула в счетах за обучение в колледже, которые не могла оплатить, несмотря на все усилия. В один прекрасный день я наткнулась на объявление в местной газете:
«Требуются девушки, готовые позировать обнажёнными, оплата $2000 в день».

Я не была особенно стыдливой и нуждалась в деньгах. Я была уверена, что никогда не захочу иметь собственную семью. И это было до того, как любая информация оказалась доступна кому угодно, благодаря интернету. Я искренне полагала, что смогу сохранить свою работу втайне от мамы, отца и братьев. Что мне было терять? Я решила, что могу отдать этой работе год своей жизни, расплатиться со всеми студенческими долгами и забыть об этом навсегда. Но получилось иначе.

Благодаря мужскому вниманию я почувствовала уверенность в себе. Возможность не считать копейки показалась мне счастьем. Я каждую минуту боялась, что работодатели решат, что я не подхожу, и наймут вместо меня другую девушку – посимпатичней. Но этого не произошло. Мне предложили заниматься сексом перед камерами, и получать за это деньги. Даже больше, чем было указано в рекламе.

Я согласилась.

По причинам, которые остаются для меня загадкой, они предлагали мне сниматься в фильмах для взрослых снова и снова. Вскоре мои портреты появились на обложках журналов, постерах, несколько раз меня даже приглашали участвовать в телешоу на мейнстримных телеканалах.

Первой о секретной профессии твоей мамы узнала твоя пробабушка (увидела меня на обложке видеокассеты в доме своих знакомых), и тут же рассказала новость бабушке и дядям. Они, конечно, были расстроены, но никогда не переставали меня любить и поддерживать – несмотря ни на что.

Твоя бабушка особенно беспокоилась за меня и надеялась, что я найду себе другое занятие. Твой дедушка жил в другом штате и узнал о моей профессии, посмотрев телешоу с моим участием. К счастью, в этом шоу я снималась одетой.

Я надеюсь научить тебя, как важно быть честным и сама буду честна с тобой: я делала на протяжении своей карьеры всё, что только можно вообразить, иногда это были действительно ужасные вещи. Я относилась к фильмам для взрослых как к работе, которую надо выполнять как можно лучше. И в моём случае это «лучше» было ужасным. Мне остаётся надеяться, что ты никогда этого не увидишь.

20 февраля 2009 года произошло нечто, изменившее мою жизнь. Твой дядя Кит попал в аварию. Два его сына оказались на моём попечении. Я не имела понятия, как обращаться с детьми, но два последующих года, пока дядя Кит не поправился, заботилась о твоих двоюродных братьях. За это время я тоже изменилась. Мои маленькие племянники обнимали меня и дарили мне свою искреннюю и безусловную детскую любовь, и я поняла, как это чудесно -иметь собственную семью.

Я никогда не верила в любовь и до ужаса боялась связать себя чем-нибудь. Я была свободным человеком, который может в любое время отправиться куда пожелает. Но всё это растаяло как дым, стоило мне только осознать, чего я сама себя лишила.

Мои приоритеты сместились. Я больше не была готовой на всё девушкой, я стала женщиной, у которой есть Цель. Я хотела создать свою семью, и для начала мне предстояло найти подходящего человека, с кем это можно было сделать. Один из моих друзей познакомил меня с парнем, работавшим на телевидении. Он был сердечным, очаровательным и тоже очень хотел семью.

И хотя я хотела закончить свою карьеру во взрослом кино, после десяти лет не так-то просто враз поменять свою жизнь. Твой отец сказал: «Просто нажми на кнопку выброса». И тогда впервые за десять лет мне хватило мотивации и смелости, чтобы выйти из бизнеса.

Сын, я надеюсь, что это письмо поможет тебе понять меня и удержит от того, чтобы кликать по ссылкам с моими видео, помеченными XXX. Мне приходилось выбирать дороги, ведущие вниз, и неодобрительные взгляды сопровождают меня постоянно. И сейчас я делаю свой выбор, когда пишу это письмо и пытаюсь всё объяснить. Всё зависит от выбора, который мы совершаем в тот или иной момент нашей жизни. Если бы я знала, что когда-нибудь передумаю и захочу иметь свою семью, я никогда не сделала бы тот выбор, который сделала.

Я не знаю, была бы я тогда лучше. В 18 лет тебе кажется, что ты всё про себя знаешь, но спустя десять лет понимаешь, насколько ошибался.

Поэтому когда тебе придётся принимать свои собственные важные решения, подумай о будущем и спроси себя: «Каково мне будет жить с этим?» Мой ответ на этот вопрос заключён в этом письме.

С любовью, мама

(с) Аврора Сноу.

----------


## Nord

В середине двенадцатого века Священную Римскую Империю раздирали междоусобные войны. После смерти императора Лотаря Второго, не оставившего сыновей, немецкие князья должны были избрать нового короля.

Претендентов было двое – Генрих Вельф, герцог Баварский и Саксонский, и Конрад Гогенштауфен, герцог Швабский. 
В результате сложной политической борьбы победил Конрад, ставший новым императором - Конрадом Третьим.

Однако Вельф не смирился, и разразилась война. Сам Генрих не успел в ней поучаствовать как следует, поскольку неожиданно умер, оставив наследником малолетнего сына Льва. Тогда знамя рода Вельфов поднял дядя Льва - Фридрих. Но он был не чета своему покойному брату. Конрад III для начала разгромил армию Фридриха, а затем и осадил Вейнсберг – родовой замок Вельфов в Баварии.

Обычным делом после взятия замка было отдать замок на разграбление, а его защитников – на поругание своим солдатам. Но король Конрад уже успел вжиться в роль монарха. Он решил поступить по-королевски и проявить неслыханную милость. 

Он объявил, что все мужчины – защитники замка - будут казнены за сопротивление законной власти, а женщины и дети могут его покинуть, взяв с собой все самое дорогое, но только то, что смогут унести сами. Каково же было изумление короля, когда он увидел, как из раскрывшихся ворот крепости показалась длинная вереница женщин, которые, согнувшись под несусветной тяжестью, несли на своих плечах своих израненных мужей. 




> ... Когда же герцог Фридерих посоветовал не позволить этого, король сказал, одобряя хитрость женщин, что не подобает заниматься толкованием королевского слова …
> 
> Кёльнская королевская хроника

----------


## Nord

Я запомнила... Я была совсем маленькая, но я все запомнила...

Июнь сорок первого года...

     Последнее, что я запомнила из мирной жизни - сказку, мама читала  ее на
ночь.  Мою  любимую  -  о  Золотой  рыбке.  Я  всегда  у Золотой  рыбки тоже
что-нибудь  просила:  "Золотая  рыбка...   Миленькая  золотая  рыбка..."   И
сестричка  просила.  Она просила по-другому: "По щучьему  велению,  по моему
хотению..."  Хотели, чтобы мы поехали на лето к бабушке, и чтобы папа с нами
поехал. Он такой веселый...

     Утром проснулась от страха... От каких-то незнакомых звуков...

     Мама с папой думали,  что мы  спим,  а я лежала  рядом с  сестричкой  и
притворялась, что сплю. Видела: папа долго целовал маму, целовал лицо, руки,
а я удивлялась, что никогда раньше он так ее не целовал. Во двор они  вышли,
держась за руки,  я подскочила  к окну - мама  повисла  у папы  на шее и  не
отпускала его. Он оторвал  ее  от  себя и побежал,  она  догнала и  снова не
пускает и что-то кричит. Тогда я тоже закричала: "Папа! Папа!"

     Проснулись сестричка  и братик Вася, сестричка смотрит, что я плачу,  и
она закричала: "Папа!" Выскочили мы все на крыльцо: "Папа!!" Отец увидел нас
и,  как  сейчас  помню,  закрыл  голову  руками и  пошел, даже  побежал.  Он
оглянуться боялся...

     Солнце светило  мне в лицо. Так  тепло... И теперь не верится, что  мой
отец в то  утро  уходил на войну. Я была совсем маленькая, но мне кажется, я
сознавала,  что вижу его  в последний раз. Больше никогда не встречу. Я была
совсем... Совсем маленькая...

     Так и связалось у меня в памяти, что война -- это когда нет папы...

     А  потом помню:  черное небо  и черный самолет. Возле шоссе  лежит наша
мама с  раскинутыми  руками. Мы  просим  ее  встать,  а  она  не  встает. Не
поднимается. Солдаты  завернули маму в плащ-палатку и похоронили в песке, на
этом  же месте. Мы кричали и просили: "Не закапывайте нашу мамку в ямку. Она
проснется, и мы пойдем дальше". По песку  ползали какие-то большие жуки... Я
не могла представить, как мама будет жить под землей с ними. Как мы ее потом
найдем, как мы встретимся? Кто напишет нашему папе?

     Кто-то  из  солдат  спрашивал  меня:  "Девочка, как  тебя зовут?"  А  я
забыла...  "Девочка,  а как  твоя  фамилия?  Как  зовут  твою  маму?"  Я  не
помнила... Мы сидели возле маминого бугорка до ночи, пока нас не подобрали и
не посадили на телегу. Полная телега детей. Вез нас какой-то старик, собирал
всех по дороге. Приехали  в  чужую деревню, и разобрали  нас по  хатам чужие
люди.

     Я долго не разговаривала. Только смотрела.

     Потом помню - лето. Яркое лето. Чужая  женщина гладит меня по голове. Я
начинаю плакать. И начинаю говорить... Рассказывать  о маме и папе. Как папа
бежал от  нас и даже не  оглянулся... Как мама лежала... Как ползали жуки по
песку...

     Женщина гладит меня по голове. В эти минуты я поняла: она похожа на мою
маму...


Светлана Алексиевич. "Последние свидетели" (соло для детского голоса)

----------


## Nord

И еще немного о другом пределе - пределе морали.

В 1891 году, во Франции, Alexandre Lion изобрел первый инкубатор для недоношенных детей, суть которого заключалась в том, что в бокс, где лежал малыш, нагнетался теплый воздух, который помогал младенцу поддерживать температуру тела. Результаты стали видны сразу же и выживаемость недоношенных младенцев выросла. Однако по какой–то загадочной причине больницы не пошли на массовое внедрение изобретения.

Тогда изобретатель решил показывать инкубатор на медицинских выставках, но без младенца это была стеклянная коробка и люди, не понимая ее назначения, просто проходили мимо.

И тут ему в голову пришла очень странная идея. Он запросил недоношенных детей из местных больниц, объясняя, что их в любом случае ждет смерть, а так они получат хоть какой–то шанс на жизнь. И вот представьте – городская ярмарка с аттракционами, каруселями, фокусниками и среди этого “цирка” в чистом помещении, стоят медсестры, а между ними – «шкафы» в которых лежат совсем крошечные младенцы!

Публика была так поражена, что многие возвращались целыми семьями. Очень скоро поток желающих стал настолько плотным, что пришлось взымать плату за вход. Врочем это только подогрело интерес и перед павильоном выстроились новые толпы.

В тоже время к выставке присоединился другой педиатр Dr. Martin Couney, который основал подобный павильон в другом городе, а потом в еще одном и наконец решил, что выставка должна стать международной. Так, в 1904 году она добралась до Coney Island’s Luna Park, где над павильоном висела гигантская надпись ALL THE WORLD LOVES A BABY. Эта выставка стала одной из самых продолжительных в истории Coney Island и спасла очень много жизней. Абсолютно все больницы Нью–Йорка стали посылать недоношенных детей к Dr. Couney. Дети получали самый лучший, круглосуточных, уход, а их родители – бесплатный вход на ярмарку.

Результаты были поразительными. До изобретения инкубатора выживало только 15% недоношенных детей. После – 85%! За весь период выставки через “аттракцион” прошло больше 6500 детей в одном только Нью–Йорке.

Выставка работала десятилетия, до тех пор пока больницы не начали устанавливать инкубаторы у себя.

----------


## Nord

*Рождение*

_Один из лучших способов избавиться от боли прошлого – это заменить ее благодарностью._

4 декабря 1982 года. У Душки Вуйчич роды. Вот-вот на свет появится первенец. Супруг, Борис Вуйчич, присутствует на родах.

Показалось плечо. Борис побледнел и вышел из родовой. Спустя некоторое время к нему подошел врач.

«Доктор, у моего сына нет руки?» – спросил Борис. «Нет. У вашего сына нет ни рук, ни ног» – ответил врач.

Родители Николаса (так нарекли новорожденного) ничего не знали синдроме «Тетра-Амелия». Они не знали, как обращаться с младенцем без рук и ног. Мать 4 месяца не прикладывала сына к груди.

Постепенно родители Ника привыкли&#184; приняли и полюбили сына таким, какой он есть.

*Детство*

_Неудача – это путь к мастерству._

Окорочок. Так Ник прозвал единственную конечность на своем теле. Подобие стопы с двумя сросшимися пальцами, впоследствии разделенными хирургическим путем.

Но Ник считает, что его «окорочок» – это не так уж плохо. Он научился им писать, печатать (43 слова в минуту), управлять электроколяской, отталкиваться на скейте.

Не все и не сразу получалось. Но, когда пришло время, Ник пошел в обычную школу, наравне со здоровыми сверстниками.

*Отчаяние*

_Когда вам захочется предать свою мечту, заставьте себя работать ещё один день, неделю, месяц и ещё один год. Вы поразитесь тому, что произойдёт, если вы не сдадитесь._

«Ты ничего не умеешь!», «Мы не хотим с тобой дружить!», «Ты никто!» – Ник слышал эти слова каждый день в школе.

Фокус сместился: он больше не гордился тем, чему научился; он зациклился на том, чего никогда не сможет. Обнять жену, взять на руки ребенка…

Однажды Ник попросил маму отнести его в ванную. Ведомый мыслью «Почему я?» мальчик попытался утопиться.

«Они этого не заслужили» – 10-летний Ник понял, что не может так поступить со своими родителями, которые очень сильно любят его. Суицид – это нечестно. Нечестно по отношению к близким.

*Самоидентификация*

Чужие слова и поступки не могут определять вашу личность.
«Что с тобой случилось?!» – пока Ник не стал всемирно известен, это был самый часто задаваемый ему вопрос.

Видя мужчину без рук и ног, люди не скрывают шока. Косые взгляды, шепот за спиной, усмешки – Ник на все отвечает улыбкой. «Все из-за сигарет» – говорит он особо впечатлительным. А над детьми подшучивает: «Я просто не убирался в своей комнате…».

*Юмор*

_Смейтесь как можно больше. В жизни любого человека бывают дни, когда неприятности и тяготы льются, будто из рога изобилия. Не кляните испытания. Будьте благодарны жизни за то, что она дает вам возможность учиться и развиваться. Чувство юмора поможет в этом._

Ник большой шутник. Нет рук и ног – жизнь «разыграла» его, так почему бы не посмеяться над ней?

Однажды Ник нарядился в форму пилота и, с разрешения авиакомпании, встречал пассажиров на посадке со словами: «Сегодня мы испытываем новую технологию управления самолетом… и я ваш пилот».

Люди, лично знающие Ника Вучича, говорят, что у него отменное чувство юмора. А это качество, как известно, исключает жалость к себе.

*Талант*

_Если вы глубоко несчастливы, значит вы живете не своей жизнью. Ваши таланты используются не по назначению._

У Ника Вуйчича два высших образования: бухучет и финансовое планирование. Он успешный мотивационный спикер и бизнесмен. Но его главный талант – умение убеждать. В том числе, через искусство.

Первая книга Ника называется «Жизнь без ограничений: Вдохновение для абсурдно хорошей жизни» (переведена на 30 языков, в 2012 году издана на русском). В 2009 году он сыграл главную роль в короткометражном фильме «Цирк бабочек» (рейтинг IMDb – 8.10). История об обретении смысла жизни.

*Спорт*

_Невозможно спорить с тем, что безумие – это гений: любой, кто готов идти на риск, в глазах окружающих представляется либо безумцем, либо гением._

«Сумасшедший» – думают многие, глядя, как Ник ищет волну во время занятия серфингом или прыгает с парашютом.

«Я понял, что физическая непохожесть ограничивает меня лишь в той мере, в какой я сам себя ограничиваю» – признался Вуйчич однажды и не стал себя ни в чем ограничивать.

Ник играет в футбол, теннис, прекрасно плавает.

*Мотивация*

_Считайте отношение к миру пультом дистанционного управления. Если программа, которую вы смотрите, вам не нравится, вы просто хватаете пульт и переключаете телевизор на другую программу. Так же и с отношением к жизни: когда вы недовольны результатом, измените подход, вне зависимости от того, с какой проблемой вы столкнулись._

В 19 лет Нику предложили выступить перед студентами университета, где он учился (Университет Гриффита). Николас согласился: вышел и коротко рассказал о себе. Многие люди в аудитории плакали, а одна девушка поднялась на сцену и обняла его.

Юноша понял – ораторство его призвание.

Ник Вуйчич объехал 45 стран, встречался с 7 президентами, выступал перед тысячами зрителей. Каждый день ему приходят десятки просьб об интервью и приглашений выступить с речью. Почему люди хотят слушать его?

Потому что его выступления не сводятся к банальному: «У тебя проблемы? Да ты посмотри на меня – ни рук, ни ног, вот у кого проблемы!».

Ник понимает, что страдания нельзя сравнивать, у каждого своя боль, и не пытается взбодрить людей, мол, «по сравнению со мной у вас все не так уж и плохо». Он просто разговаривает с ними.


*Объятия*

_У меня нет рук, и когда обнимаешь, то прижимаешься прямо к сердцам. Это потрясающе!_

Ник признается, что, так как он родился без рук, никогда не скучал по ним. Единственное, чего ему не хватает – рукопожатия. Он не может никому подать руки.

Но он нашел выход. Ник обнимает людей… сердцем. Однажды Вуйчич даже устроил марафон объятий – 1749 человек за день, обнятых сердцем.

*Любовь*

Если вы открыты для любви, любовь придет. Если вы окружите свое сердце стеной, любви не будет.
Они познакомились 11 апреля 2010 года. У красавицы Канаэ Мияхара бойфренд, у Ника – ни рук, ни ног. Это не любовь с первого взгляда. Это просто любовь. Настоящая, глубокая.

12 февраля 2012 года Ник и Канаэ поженились. Все как положено: белое платье, смокинг и медовый месяц на Гавайях.

*Семья*

_Невозможно жить полной жизнью, если каждое ваше решение определяется страхом. Страх не даст вам двигаться вперед и мешает стать тем, кем вы хотите. Но это всего лишь настроение, чувство. Страх не реален!_

Синдром «Тетра-Амелия» – наследственный. Ник не испугался.

14 февраля 2013 года у Канаэ и Ника родился сын – Киёси Джеймс Вуйчич.


*Надежда*

_Все хорошее в жизни начинается именно с надежды._

Ник Вуйчич – человек без рук и ног. Ник Вуйчич – человек, который верит в чудеса. В его бельевом шкафу стоит пара ботинок. Так… на всякий случай. Ведь в жизни всегда есть место для чего-то большего.

----------


## Nord

Агнес Бояджиу, будущая мать Тереза, родилась в Скопье в албанской семье 27 августа 1910 года и была младшим, третьим по счету ребенком обеспеченных родителей. Агнес была послушной, набожной и романтичной девушкой. Прекрасно пела в церковном хоре. Мечтала стать то писательницей, то музыкантом, то миссионером в Африке. И вдруг, к огорчению своей матери, семнадцатилетняя Агнес решила вступить в монашеский орден "Ирландские сестры Лорето". В сентябре 1928 года девушка осуществила задуманное, уехала в Ирландию в дублинский монастырь. Здесь Агнесс не только укрепляла себя в христианской вере молитвами и церковными службами, но и активно изучала английский язык для будущей миссионерской деятельности.

Брат девушки Лазарь был учеником военной академии. Он не одобрил религиозный порыв Агнесс, написал ей письмо, назвав её поступок девичьей блажью. "Ты считаешь себя значительным, потому что станешь офицером и будешь служить королю с двумя миллионами подданных? Я же буду служить королю всего мира", - ответила ему сестра.
Через несколько месяцев Агнесс приняла в монастыре постриг, стала сестрой Терезой и вместе с группой католиков-миссионеров отправилась в далёкое путешествие в Индию. Около 20 лет преподавала сестра Тереза в школе святой Марии в Калькутте географию и естествознание. Казалось, всё есть: еда и крыша над головой, благородное занятие. Но вдруг в жизни матери Терезы случился эпизод, который в корне изменил всю её судьбу. Она увидела лежащую у входа в больницу женщину. Тело больной было покрыто коростой и заживо гнило. Поместить в больницу умирающую медики отказались. Вот как мать Тереза вспоминала об этой несчастной: "Я не могла возле нее находиться, ее коснуться, переносить ее запах. Я убежала. И стала молиться: "Святая Мария! Дай мне сердце, полное чистоты, любви и смирения, чтобы я могла принять Христа, Христа коснуться, любить Христа в этом разрушенном теле". Я вернулась к ней, я к ней прикоснулась, я вымыла ее, я помогла ей. Она умерла с улыбкой. Это был для меня знак, что любовь Христова и любовь к Христу сильнее, чем моя слабость".

16 августа 1948 года мать Тереза переоделась в купленное на рынке дешевое сари, покинула сестринскую обитель, чтобы исчезнуть в трущобах Калькутты. На улицах города нередко можно было встретить умирающих бездомных, и сестра Тереза всегда старалась облегчить им страдания. Вскоре молва о блаженной монахине достигла городских властей, и они предложили ей организовать дом для умирающих в огромном полутёмном помещении, примыкающем к храму богини Кали, где некогда содержался жертвенный скот. Она согласилась.
Позднее сестра Тереза приняла монашеский обет, получив право называться матерью, и потратила два года на обретение статуса вольной монахини, ходатайствуя об этом у Ватикана. В 1950 году Рим признал Орден милосердия, основанный матерью Терезой. В этом же году она приняла индийское гражданство.

  Господь! Дай мне силы
  Утешать, а не быть утешаемым,
  Понимать, а не быть понятым,
  Любить, а не быть любимым.
  Ибо, когда отдаем, получаем мы.
  И, прощая, обретаем себе прощение.

Этой молитвой начинался день сестер Ордена милосердия. Они находили "живые останки", привозили их в дом для умирающих, отмывали, откармливали и лечили. Перед последней чертой умирающие вновь чувствовали себя людьми! На прощанье мать Тереза целовала их в лоб - она ими не брезговала. Люди тянулись к ней, всем хотелось её коснуться.
Она могла не спать много суток подряд и всегда улыбалась. Для матери Терезы главным критерием в оценке человека было, чтобы человек был хороший, а кто он - христианин, мусульманин, иудей, не так уж важно.

Мать Тереза и ее сотрудники никогда не пытались обращать умирающих людей к вере во Христа. Вместо этого мать Тереза говорила: "Если мы Бога встретим лицом к лицу, то мы примем его и обратимся к нему. Ты будешь лучшим индусом, лучшим мусульманином, лучшим католиком или кем бы ты ни был, если обратишься к своему Богу. Каким ты себе Бога представляешь, таким ты и должен его принять".
(Фон Десмонд Доиг цитирует Мать Терезу в произведении "Ее люди и её дело")

Хотя мать Тереза являлась бескомпромиссной католичкой, она полагала, что все люди - это дети Бога. В ее обращении к членам Организации Объединенных Наций в октябре 1985 прозвучали слова: "Мы собрались, чтобы поблагодарить Бога за чудесную работу Объединенных Наций на благо человечества. Никакой цвет кожи, никакая религия или национальность не должны проходить между нами. Мы все - дети Бога. Если мы еще не рожденного ребенка уничтожаем, то уничтожаем Бога". (11.11.1985 "Христианские новости").

Но, по мнению некоторых церковников, мать Тереза была кем угодно, только не евангелической христианкой. Она добровольно отдавала себя на служение людям, но следовала ошибочной религии, когда рассуждала: "Эти люди ждут смерти. Что можно посоветовать им, ожидающим свой уход в вечность?" Она советовала верующим индусам серьёзно молиться своим собственным индусским божествам, и считала, что Бог их за это не осудит. Блюстители христианской веры осуждали мать Терезу за такую позицию и считали, что подобные доводы приводят к проклятому, ошибочному евангелию, что поощряет потерянных язычников, лежащих на ложе смерти, надеяться на своих ошибочных богов. "В глазах истинного Бога такая позиция не верная", - рассуждали христианские наставники. - Ни один христианин не должен поддерживать и хвалить верования и деяния язычников".
"Мать Тереза говорила о мусульманах и евреях, что они поклоняются тому же Богу, что и христиане. Она даже называла атеистических коммунистов детьми Бога!" - рассказала сестра Анна, монахиня, работавшая под началом матери Терезы в Непале.

Не всё гладко было в духовной жизни матери Терезы. Начало её сомнений совпало с периодом, когда она покинула место преподавателя в привилегированной школе в Калькутте, и начала помогать обездоленным и умирающим. Монахиня мучилась религиозным кризисом в течение пятидесяти лет. Её письма и дневники открывают совершенно другой образ, который отличается от общеизвестного образа сильной женщины, непоколебимой в христианской вере.

В 1958 мать Тереза писала: "Моя улыбка - большой покров, за которым скрывается масса боли. Окружающие думали, что вера, надежда и любовь переполняют меня, что близость к Богу и единая с ним воля наполняют мое сердце. Если бы они только знали..."

В другом письме она рассуждала: "Ввергнутые в Ад обречены на вечные муки, потому что они потеряли Бога. В своей душе я чувствую чудовищную боль подобной утраты. Мне кажется, что я не нужна Богу, что Бог это не Бог и что в действительности его не существует".

"Где моя вера? - спрашивала себя мать Тереза. - Даже глубоко внутри ... нет ничего кроме пустоты и тьмы ... Если Бог существует - пожалуйста прости мне. Когда я пытаюсь обратить мои мысли небесам, возникает такое осознание там пустоты, что эти самые мысли возвращаются как острые ножи и ранят мою самую душу... Как болезненна эта неизвестная боль - у меня нет веры. Отвергнутая, пустая, без веры, без любви, без рвения, ... Для чего я борюсь? Если нет Бога, не может быть и души. Если нет души, тогда, Иисус, ты тоже неправда".

Представители католического духовенства пытались объяснить сомнения матери Терезы.
Франческо Каналини, представитель Ватикана в Австралии, говорил: "Много святых в течение жизни испытывали подобные трудности, и они преодолели их вопреки мраку. Так угодно Богу!"
Священник Кирил Холли назвал сомнение матери Терезы "темной ночью души. Это процесс чистки. Сомнения - это часть увеличения святости.

Несмотря на такие объяснения, духовенство подвергло мать Терезу в поздние годы её жизни обряду по изгнанию дьявола. Об этом событии сообщило агентство CNN со слов официальных представителей католической церкви в Калькутте.

"Обряд происходил в больнице, в которую была госпитализирована мать Тереза из-за болезни сердца", - рассказал архиепископ Генри Себастьян Д"Сауза из Калькутты. Сам архиепископ был размещен в той же самой больнице и имел того же врача как мать Тереза. Наблюдательный пациент заметил, что в течение дня монахиня была спокойна, а ночью буйствовала. В возбуждённом состоянии она могла порвать резиновые трубки и другие приспособления, контролирующие состояние её жизненно-важных органов. Архиепископ убедил монахиню, что в неё вселился дьявол и предложил пройти обряд изгнания. Она согласилась.

"Я попросил одного священника участвовать в этой процедуре. Тот был в шоке", - вспоминал Генри Д"Сауза.
"От имени Церкви я приказываю тебе сделать это! - заявил строгий церковник. - Ты должен приказать дьяволу покинуть тело монахини". Неизвестно добились ли священники желаемого, но по свидетельству архиепископа, монахиня уснула, как дитя. А что ждать от человека с больным сердцем после подобной экзекуции?

----------


## Nord

Мать Тереза умерла в 1997 году в возрасте 87 лет. В октябре 2003 года Католическая Церковь причислила мать Терезу к лику блаженных. Папа Римский сделал для монахини исключение из правила, по которому Ватикан не может начинать процедуру беатификации (причисление умершего к лику блаженных) ранее пятилетнего срока со дня кончины человека. Это единственный случай в недавней истории.

Терзания и сомнения матери Терезы не остались в тайне. Популярная римская газета "Messeggero" сообщила: "Мать Тереза была женщиной, которой в один год явились видения, а на протяжении следующих 50 лет она сомневалась - вплоть до самой своей смерти". На основе дневников и писем матери вышла в свет книга "Тайна матери Терезы".

С каждым годом популярность Ордена милосердия возрастает. Находятся богатые покровители. На огромные средства, стекающиеся со всего мира, построены детские дома, больницы, школы и приюты, лепрозории. Это ли не доказательство, что милосердствовать можно начинать и с малого, лишь бы за это дело брался честный и благородный человек.

Сегодня Орден милосердия насчитывает около 300 000 сотрудников. С 1965 г. деятельность Ордена милосердия переступила границы Индии и на сегодняшний день он имеет 400 отделений в 111 странах мира и 700 домов милосердия в 120 странах. Его миссии, как правило, действуют в районах стихийных и экономических бедствий.

Мать Тереза была награждена индийским орденом "Госпожа лотоса" в 1963 году.
В знак признания её апостольского служения была удостоена первой награды папы римского Иоанна XXIII за мир, которую приняла из рук Павла VI в 1971году.
В 1979 г. Терезе Калькуттской была присуждена Нобелевская премия мира "За деятельность в помощь страждущему человеку".
В 1997 году награждена высшей наградой США Золотой медалью Конгресса.

Горячие точки планеты никогда не оставались без внимания матери Терезы. Она была там, где назревала беда для людей. Северная Ирландия, Южная Африка, Ливан - вот небольшой перечень стран, где побывала монахиня. Во время осады Бейрута в 1982 году мать Тереза убедила армию израильтян и палестинских партизан прекратить перестрелку, чтобы дать ей возможность вывезти 37 детей из фронтового госпиталя. "Карандашом в руках Бога", - называла она себя.

Как мудры слова этой замечательной женщины:
"Жизнь - это шанс, не упусти его. Жизнь - эта красота, удивляйся ей. Жизнь - это мечта, осуществи ее. Жизнь - это долг, исполни его. Жизнь - это игра, так играй! Жизнь - это любовь, так люби. Жизнь - это тайна, разгадай ее. Жизнь - это трагедия, выдержи ее. Жизнь - это приключение, решись на него. Жизнь - это жизнь, спаси ее! Жизнь - это счастье, сотвори его сам. Жить - стоит. Не уничтожай свою жизнь!"

Каждая мысль о любви и милосердии глубоко выстрадана матерью Терезой:

- Одиночество и ощущение, что ты никому не нужен, - самый ужасный вид нищеты.

- Люди часто бывают неразумными, нелогичными и эгоцентричными. Все равно прощай их.

- Если ты добр, люди могут обвинить тебя в эгоистичных и скрытных мотивах. Все равно будь добр.

- Если вы начнете судить людей, у вас не хватит времени на то, чтобы любить их.

- Если ты добьешься успеха, то получишь несколько ложных друзей и несколько настоящих врагов. Все равно добивайся успеха.

- Если ты честен и искренен, люди могут обмануть тебя. Все равно будь честным и искренним.

- То, на постройку чего ты потратил годы, кто-то может разрушить за одну ночь. Все равно строй.

- Если ты обретешь душевное равновесие и счастье, к тебе будут испытывать ревность. Все равно будь счастлив.

- То добро, что ты сделал сегодня, люди часто забудут завтра. Все равно делай добро.

- Отдавай миру самое лучшее, что у тебя есть, и этого может никогда не хватать. Все равно отдавай миру самое лучшее, что у тебя есть.

----------


## microbe

Я считаю Римская империя пала когда разделилась, так что в 12-веке не было той великой Римской империи. 
p.s. наверное Спартак и не мечтал этого, как всегда империи рушатся от своего народа, а не внешних врагов, ха-ха, ха...

----------


## microbe

На счёт Карфагена и поражения Персидской империи от Македонского это война. Так что, если империя распадается больше всего из-за своих противоречий.

----------

